# Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter



## Administrator (26. August 2009)

*Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,693604


----------



## Skoo (26. August 2009)

"Nazi-Shooter" - schon wieder diese bescheuerte Bezeicnung.


----------



## tastenklopper (26. August 2009)

Ich spiels seit heute und bin voll und ganz zufrieden: Das Spiel macht eine Menge Spaß und die Missionen sind kurzweilig. 
Ich kann's nur empfehlen.

Danke für die Komplettlösung, jetzt finde ich mehr Secrets.


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2009)

*AW:*



Skoo schrieb:


> "Nazi-Shooter" - schon wieder diese bescheuerte Bezeicnung.


Wurde schön langsam nicht schon genug abgelästert, über die Titelwahl?


----------



## Tiefseetaucher (26. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Liebe Redaktion,

vielen Dank für die detailierte Komplettlösung,
aber findet ihr nicht auch, daß diese viel zu früh
veröffentlicht wurde?

Der Anreiz das Spiel zu spielen ist bei mir
verschwunden.
Als Spieler möchte ich schon selbst alles erkunden und aus meinen eigenen Fehlern
lernen.


----------



## raVen411 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



Tiefseetaucher schrieb:


> Liebe Redaktion,
> 
> vielen Dank für die detailierte Komplettlösung,
> aber findet ihr nicht auch, daß diese viel zu früh
> ...


   ? Man wird ja nicht gezwungen die Komplettlösung zu benutzen...


----------



## SebastianThoeing (26. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



Tiefseetaucher schrieb:


> Liebe Redaktion,
> 
> vielen Dank für die detailierte Komplettlösung,
> aber findet ihr nicht auch, daß diese viel zu früh
> ...


Lieber Tiefseetaucher,

da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum du überhaupt auf diesen Beitrag geklickt hast. In der Überschrift steht klipp und klar, dass es sich hierbei um eine Komplettlösung handelt. Eindeutiger geht es nicht. Du bist ein mündiger Mensch, du musst nicht klicken, nur weil die Meldung durch den Ticker läuft. 

Nur weil es auf pcgames.de eine Komplettlösung gibt, heißt es ja nicht, dass du nicht mehr erkunden oder aus eigenen Fehlern lernen kannst. Sie ist lediglich eine Hilfestellung für Hilfesuchende.

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Bianco81 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Ach ja, kann mir wer helfen? Ich komm beim letzten Endgegner ned weiter. Hab erm schon 2 Kristalle "reingestoßen". Dann stürzt man ja ab und kommt wieder per "Lift" hoch, nur weiß ich dann nicht mehr wie es weiter geht....


----------



## nonamenolife (26. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Häng auch beim Endgegner fest 
Habs aber auch erst ein paar mal probiert...bis dahin war alles ziemlich leicht, darum kam so ein harter Kampf ein bisschen überraschend. 

Ich werd in der zweiten Phase (nach Benutzung des ersten Kristalls) immer von diesen "Bomben" umgebracht. Kann man da was gegen machen oder ist das Zufall, ob die einen tödlich Treffen oder nicht?


----------



## nintendo-maniac (26. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Ich bin immer noch unentschlossen ob ich mir die zensierte Deutsche oder die unzensierte Englische fassung kaufen soll. Was für ein Kopierschutz bzw DRM wird verwendet?


----------



## STF (26. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



SebTh schrieb:


> Tiefseetaucher schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Liebe Redaktion,
> ...


Wirklich seltsam und schon nahe an groteske Komik grenzend, wie manche auf *optionale* Hilfen reagieren.

Ich finde diese Hilfe gut. Gerade heute morgen hab ich noch Hilfen bzw. Lösungen gesucht, wie man im Krankenhaus|Hospital weiterkommt. 
Danke!


----------



## paul8180 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Wie komme ich in der Ausgrabungsstätte heil auf die Plattform an den zweiten Kristall?

MfG


----------



## MjrVenom (26. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Habe des game schon durchgespielt, und des innerhalb von 14 Stunden, habe FAST alle Bücher, Daten und Goldsäcke gefunden.

Habe es auf Schwer gespielt...

aber eine bitte hätte ich zur Komplettlösung:

Wie man den Endgegner ohne Probleme besiegen kann, da habe ich eigl. am längsten gebraucht [ca. 2 Stunden], da ich jedes mal von seinen "Raketenangriff" verreckt bin .. !!


MFG 



 @ Paul, du nimmst den Kristall mit der Black-Sonne-Fähigkeit [standard Taste "1"] nimmst ihn auf und läufst die Treppen runter die sich langsam zeigen werden


----------



## NEWTOM (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Also eine Komplettloesung ist das nicht. Es wird zwar detailiert beschrieben, wo man alle Goodies findet, aber wie man mit den Bossgegnern umgehen soll findet man darin nicht 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass das aber in einen Walthrough oder eine eine "Komplettloesung" , wir ihr das nennt, gehoert.
Was meint ihr?
Ich habe noch nicht lange probiert, aber bei dem fetten General z.B., der sich standing in ein Monster verwandelt, habe ich Probleme.
Da gibt es offensichtlich einen Trick, wie bei dem ersten Boss, aber ich bin noch nicht darauf gekommen.............hatte bis jetzt auch noch nicht genug Zeit.


----------



## PolesApart (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Vielleicht könnt ihr in euren Schlagzeilen mal aufhören, das Teil immer Nazi-Shooter zu nennen. Oder ist das ein neues Genre?


----------



## sleazy83 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Was denn für Nazis, sind doch Wölfe -_-


----------



## MjrVenom (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



NEWTOM schrieb:


> Also eine Komplettloesung ist das nicht. Es wird zwar detailiert beschrieben, wo man alle Goodies findet, aber wie man mit den Bossgegnern umgehen soll findet man darin nicht
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass das aber in einen Walthrough oder eine eine "Komplettloesung" , wir ihr das nennt, gehoert.
> Was meint ihr?


bin deiner Meinung ... 




NEWTOM schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht lange probiert, aber bei dem fetten General z.B., der
> sich standing in ein Monster verwandelt, habe ich Probleme.
> Da gibt
> es offensichtlich einen Trick, wie bei dem ersten Boss, aber ich bin
> ...



also beim Fetten general habe ich 3 versuche gebraucht, bis ich den Trick raus hatte....




Spoiler



Wähle die Standardfähigkeit des Medallion aus [Taste 1] ... schieße mit dem Tesla-Gewehr  [hoffe es ist das richtige] (einfach die Waffe, die elektr. Strahlen verschießt verwenden) auf den General bis die Panzerplatten von seinem Körper runterfallen, wenn er sich regenerieren möchte ballerst du auf das "rote" von der maschiene. und des wiederholste 3-4 mal.


----------



## Marin07 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Ich bin gerade selbst verwundert, weil ich dachte, Boss-Tipps kommen mit in die Komplettlösung als Extrapunkt. Also bei Alphawolf Zetta (ich hoffe, der ist mit "fetter General" gemeint) setzt man (in der Schleiersicht) am besten das Teslagewehr ein, da er Panzerplatten an seinem Körper anbringt, die man mit dieser Waffe am schnellsten los wird. Einfach ausweichen und solange draufhalten, bis er sich unter einen der Generatoren bewegt. Diese werden dann freigelegt und man kann sie mit einer anderen Waffe zerstören. Dann die Prozedur einfach wiederholen.

Bei Hans Grosse bin ich auch das ein oder andere Mal gestorben. Wichtig ist, nicht ständig schutzlos vor ihm zu stehen. In der ersten Phase hinter den Säulen verstecken und mit diesen mitlaufen, um sicher zu sein. Bei Gelegenheit Verstärken-Fähigkeit einsetzen und durch das Schild schießen. Das einfach oft genug wiederholen und ihm schließlich den ersten Kristall reindonnern. Danach kommt der erste Kampf auf der Plattform weiter unten mit den Zahnrädern. Zuerst schießt er Raketen, denen man schon ausweichen kann, aber falls es trotzdem nicht funktioniert --> Schild-Fähigkeit oder unter einem Zahnrad verkriechen. Hier erwähnt er auch am Anfang, dass er die Zeit verändern kann, also kann man, falls nötig, die Zeitdehnung einsetzen, um ihn zu verlangsamen und besser angreifen zu können. Waffen wie Panzer- oder Leichenfaust eignen sich am besten. Ansonsten immer gut versteckt halten und sich an den Quellen aufladen (Achtung, begrenzt!). Am Ende wieder den Kristall an ihm benutzen.
Die dritte Phase ist die leichteste. Man muss dem Weg folgen und die Blutschleicher ausschalten. Hans hält sich in großer Distanz aus, also am besten die Panzerfaust nehmen, ihn ins Visier nehmen und schießen. Bei mir war er nach einem Schuss weg und hat sich woanders neu positioniert. An einer Stelle kann man im Schleier auch Felsen unter einer Brücke weiter oben rot leuchten sehen. Wenn er hier steht, einfach auf die Felsen schießen und er fällt. 
Die letzte Phase findet wieder auf der Plattform statt. Hier gilt eigentlich das selbe wie bei Phase zwei. Ausweichen, notfalls Schild zum Schützen oder Verstärken, um ihn schneller loszuwerden. Auf jeden Fall eine starke Waffe benutzen. So dürfte es dann klappen.
Nicht vergessen, es ist der letzte Endgegner, da kann es also schon etwas länger dauern, bis man es schafft.


----------



## ComRaven (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Nazi-Shooter...

Wäre ja okay, wenn es in der bescheuerten dt. Version überhaupt Nazis gäbe! Aber dass sind ja nur die bösen Wölfe...


----------



## PolesApart (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



ComRaven schrieb:


> Nazi-Shooter...
> 
> Wäre ja okay, wenn es in der bescheuerten dt. Version überhaupt Nazis gäbe! Aber dass sind ja nur die bösen Wölfe...


Nein wäre auch dann nicht ok.
Ich wundere mich keineswegs, warum es Politiker gibt, die über uns Gamer herfallen. 
Die gehen einmal auf PC Games und wenn sie dann noch gleich Schlagezeilen wie "...Nazi Shooter" lesen müssen, dann geht ihnen gleich der Rolladen runter. Man kann dieses Thema auch etwas an die Situtaion anpassen, indem man sich etwas sensibler verhält.

Ein Dritter würde vielleicht anhand der Schlagzeile denken, dass ist das neueste Wahlkampfspiel der NPD.


----------



## demoness (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



PolesApart schrieb:


> ComRaven schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nazi-Shooter...
> ...


Stimme da vollkommen zu. 
In der derzeitigen Situation, sind solche Schlagzeilen einfach nur extra Benzin ins Feuer.


----------



## BiJay (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

@Marin07: Nach der ersten Phase hat man keine Schild-Kraft mehr.

Hans habe ich wie folgt besiegt: 

Erste Phase habe ich mit der Verstärken-Fähigkeit und einer der MPs auf Hans gefeuert. Sobald ich keine Kraft mehr hatte oder nahe am Verrecken war, habe ich mich hinter einer Säule versteckt. Einfach mit der Säule mitlaufen und die Kraft wieder aufladen. Das dann mehrmals wiederholen und ihm dann den Kristall verpassen.

Zweite Phase ist schon etwas komplizierter. Hier hilft die Waffe Leichenfaust (geiler Name wie ich finde btw), mit der man mit 2 Schüssen Hans in die Luft befördern kann. Beim Zielen hilft die Verlangsamen-Kraft. Soabld er in der Luft ist, bewegt man sich hurtig und rennt einfach die ganze Zeit rum, dann wird man auch nicht tödlich getroffen. Dies wiederholt man dann wieder ein paar Mal und verpasst ihm einen Splitter.

Dritte Phase kann man kurz Waffen einsammeln und sprintet dann dem Weg entlang. Dann klettert man eine Treppe hoch und zerschiesst die roten Kristalle über einem (immer noch weiter den Weg entlang sprinten). Dann kommt wieder eine Treppe, wo oben dann Schleicher warten, die leicht mit dem Flammenwerfer bekämpft werden können. Am Ende des Weges wartet dann Hans, den man auch mit dem Flammenwerfer gut bekämpfen kann. Gleich daneben gibt es auch eine Wand, falls man kurz vorm Sterben ist. Danach fällt Hans in die Tiefe und man nimmt den luftigen Aufzug zurück nach oben zur Maschine.

Hans kommt auch schnell nach und fliegt zur Maschine. Er benutzt von nun an Raketen, denen man ausweichen sollte. Hier habe ich wieder die MPs benutzt, um ihn immer kurz anzuschiessen und dann in Sicherheit zu gehen. Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr genau, ob ich hier noch die Verstärken-Kraft genutzt habe, aber hilfreich ist sie bestimmt. Nach kurzer Zeit ist dann auch Hans besiegt und man verpasst ihm den letzten Kristall.

Zum Artikel:

Ich fand schnelleres Nachladen bei einem Sniper-Gewehr schon immer sehr sinnlos. Immerhin schießt man hier aus einer sicheren Entfernung. Schalldämpfer fand ich auch persönlich unnötig, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache.

Bei den ersten drei Waffen, habe ich die Schadens- und Genauigkeitsverbesserungen gekauft. Bei der MP43 dann noch die Munitionserhöhung und das Sniper-Addon bei der Kar98. Mehr nicht! Diese 3 Waffen haben mich schon von alleine durch das Spiel gebracht. Einzig die Leichenfaust ist esentiell gegen einige Boss-Gegner und könnte man das schnellere Nachladen verpassen.

Die Zeitdehnung ist übrigens hervorragend gegen zahlreiche Gegner (oft besser als das Schild). Bei den Fähigkeiten sollte man immer die effektverstärkenden Fähigkeiten kaufen (das wäre bei Verstärken und Zeitdehnung). Und beim Schleier dann noch die Upgrades, die den Energievorrat erhöhen. Beim Schild habe ich beim ersten Upgrade keinen Unterschied im Kampf bemerkt und das zweite hatte bei mir keine Verwendung (ich vermeide den Nahkampf). Verstärken habe ich oft eingesetzt, um in Sekunden Gegner in ihrer Deckung auszuschalten (verbraucht auch nur wenig Energie, wenn man die Kraft nur für 2 Schüsse anschaltet).

Am Ende hatte ich noch Unmengen an Geld übrig, da ich schon genug Upgrades gekauft habe. Hätte mir also einige Zeit beim Suchen von Geldsäcken und Geheimakten sparen können, aber dann wäre ich schon in weniger als 7h durch gewesen. Naja, wenigstens hat das Spiel in der kurzen Zeit ordentlich gerockt.


----------



## Marin07 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

@BiJay
Erwischt, hatte grad verpennt, dass man ja seine Kräfte nach und nach verliert.

Bei den Upgrades wird es bei jedem anders sein, welche er nun vorteilhaft findet und welche nicht. Für irgendwelche mussten wir uns entscheiden und da haben wir eben die genommen, die uns geholfen haben. Wenn es bei dir anders auch geklappt hat, ist es ja wunderbar.


----------



## MeeresGeist (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im Zeppelin und bekomme ein Kraftfeld net auf, wo ich mit dem Verstärker kaputtmachen muß aber den Verstärker Upgrade hab ich nicht gefunden wo bekommt man den? 

Muß wohl das komplette Game von vorn anfangen wenn das net klappt.
Das hätten die ruhig so machen können das man die wichtigen Sachen net verpassen kann einzusammeln, keckst mich irgendwie an.

Kann mir jemand helfen oder hat ne Idee?

MfG Meeresgeist


----------



## MjrVenom (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

da gibts n bezinfass dass man mit der fähigkeit 2 kaputtschießen muss


----------



## PowerSTAI (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



demoness schrieb:


> PolesApart schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ComRaven schrieb:
> ...





Ich weis jetzt gar nicht, warum du, dich darüber so Aufregst.    
Das Kind, beim Namen Nennen, sollte man ja schon dürfen.
Oder gibt es jetzt schon, eine Sprach Zensur darüber. ( Armes Deutschland )    
Außerdem hat ja, das Spiel mit der Realen Vergangenheit, ja nichts gemeinsam.
Es missbraucht halt nur diese Gruppierung, von unserer Vergangenheit.
Und ich sehe jetzt nicht, wenn das Kind beim Namen Genant wird.
Eine Innenpolitische Abneigung, sich ableiten läst.
Bei diesem Spiel, geht’s nicht um Politik, sondern um eine Fiktion.
Somit ist diese Diskussion, über den Namen, völlig aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## Shinizm (28. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Das ist kein Nazishooter....wer hat sich diesen bescheurten Begriff ausgedacht..lächerlich.


----------



## Shinizm (28. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Zudem muss ich den Vorredner recht geben. Ist mir ein Rätzel was der PCG Red. da durch den Kopf geht. Bildzeitungsniveau....


----------



## nonamenolife (28. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Warum soll man das Spiel nicht ganz offen als das bezeichnen dürfen, was es ist? Es geht hier nun mal einzig und allein nur darum Nazis umzuballern. Würde man gegen Horden von Zombies kämpfen, dann könnte man das Spiel ja auch Zombieshoter bezeichnen. 

Bisschen heuchlerisch wäre es doch, zu sagen, das Spiel wäre ein WW2 Shoter. Damit würde man den eigentlichen Charakter des Spiels ignorieren.


----------



## MeeresGeist (28. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



MjrVenom schrieb:


> da gibts n bezinfass dass man mit der fähigkeit 2 kaputtschießen muss



Das ist es ja grade ich habe die fähigkeit 2 nicht ...wo findet man die?
Wenn ich pech hab kann ich das game nochmalzocken weil ich die Fähigkeit 2  net gefunden hab.

Gruß Meeresgeist


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

@MeeresGeist
Hast du die Runde "Hospital" schon gespielt?
Müsstest eigentlich - und da bekommt man auch die erhöhte Feuerkraft, mit der man durch Schilde schießen kann.
Die kann man gar nicht versäumen, da man ansonsten das Level nicht abschließen kannst.


----------



## Shinizm (28. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



nonamenolife schrieb:


> Warum soll man das Spiel nicht ganz offen als das bezeichnen dürfen, was es ist? Es geht hier nun mal einzig und allein nur darum Nazis umzuballern. Würde man gegen Horden von Zombies kämpfen, dann könnte man das Spiel ja auch Zombieshoter bezeichnen.
> 
> Bisschen heuchlerisch wäre es doch, zu sagen, das Spiel wäre ein WW2 Shoter. Damit würde man den eigentlichen Charakter des Spiels ignorieren.


Der Begriff Nazishooter spiegelt absolut nicht den Inhalt des Spiels wieder sondern klingt für 3. genau wie das Gegenteil.
Warum nicht den Begriff Ego-Shooter verwenden? 

_Edit: Foren-Regeln beachten!_


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



Shinizm schrieb:


> nonamenolife schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum soll man das Spiel nicht ganz offen als das bezeichnen dürfen, was es ist? Es geht hier nun mal einzig und allein nur darum Nazis umzuballern. Würde man gegen Horden von Zombies kämpfen, dann könnte man das Spiel ja auch Zombieshoter bezeichnen.
> ...


Wenns dich so stört, dann mach halt ein neues Topic auf, anstatt hier alles mit OT vollzuspammen


----------



## butters-01 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Ist diese Lösung für alle Plattformen nutzbar oder nur für die PC-Version?


----------



## STF (29. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



butters-01 schrieb:


> Ist diese Lösung für alle Plattformen nutzbar oder nur für die PC-Version?


Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, soll es keine inhaltlichen Unterschiede geben.
Angeblich soll man aber in der XB360 Version keine Hämmer bzw. Äxte nutzen können: http://wolfenstein-city.4playe... 
Aber relevant sind die auch nicht, eher ein Gimmick.

Allerdings habe ich das Game noch nicht durch, daher keine Garantie auf Richtigkeit.


----------



## MeeresGeist (29. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



golani79 schrieb:


> @MeeresGeist
> Hast du die Runde "Hospital" schon gespielt?
> Müsstest eigentlich - und da bekommt man auch die erhöhte Feuerkraft, mit der man durch Schilde schießen kann.
> Die kann man gar nicht versäumen, da man ansonsten das Level nicht abschließen kannst.



Ja das level hab ich schon gespielt und auch durch.
Durch einen zufall hab ich gestern ein Video bei youtube gefunden bei den man sieht wieder der Redakteur das Spiel durchspielt mit einigen Zeitsprüngen damit das Video net so lang wird.
Da ist mir aufgefallen das er nach dem Hospital den Roten Stein drin hat.
Also hab ich es nochmal durchgezockt von einem alten Spielstand aus.
Damals beim erstenmal durchspielen hab ich den Boss besiegt Quasi ohne ihn zu besigen.

Als ich net wußte was tun im Kampf gegen den Boss hab ich mit dem Raketenwerfer auf das noch Aktive
Kraftfeld geschossen das Faß is explodierte dahinter und hat die Konsole Physikalisch gerecht hochgehn lassen.
Das Kraftfeld is zusammengebrochen beim umdrehn war der Boss einfach weg, ich dachte ok habs geschaft.
Was nicht passiert ist ich hab den Boss nicht wie vorgesehen auf die Pfeiler gelockt der hätte die zertrümmert nachdem alle 4 zertrümmert gewesen wären, hätte ich noch nen kleinen Ausflugt in die andre Dimension gemacht, danach wäre die Konsole hochgefahren mit Kristall drin.

Aber bei meiner Version nicht ...ich hab aufs Kraftfeld geschossen(mit Raketenwerfer) weil ich das Kabel rauslaufen gesehen hab, aus der konsole wo der Kristall drinn war.
Die explosion von dem Faß dahinter hat den Schalter zerstört und das Kraftfeld is zusammengebrochen und der Boss verschwunden und die Konsole mit Kristall ist nicht hochgefahren und es kam die Meldung " Geh sie zum Ausgang "oder so.

Ich zocke das ganze Game von dort nochmal durch is schon ägerlich.
Aber das lvl Richtig machen und den alten zeplinstand laden hat gezeigt das dann der kristall immer noch fehlt.
Muß wohl alles nochmal zocken gnarf


----------



## BigBubby (29. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Mir ist gerade mal aufgefallen, dass in der Nebenmission Lagerhaus das Vierte geheimdokument fehlt. Habe das kleine level nen dutzend mal abgesucht und es nicht gefunden. dahcte hey guckst du mal bei pcg in die lösung und was sehe ich, die haben auch nur 3 von 4 drin stehen...


----------



## butters-01 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Die Komplettlösung ist mir nicht umfangreich genug. Auch mit dem Boss-Guide sehr unvollständig. Viele Herausforderungen werden einfach nicht erwähnt. Da finde ich das walkthru von den Kollegen bei IGN schon hilfreicher. Wenn schon, denn schon!


----------



## Alexander0673 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade mal aufgefallen, dass in der Nebenmission Lagerhaus das Vierte geheimdokument fehlt. Habe das kleine level nen dutzend mal abgesucht und es nicht gefunden. dahcte hey guckst du mal bei pcg in die lösung und was sehe ich, die haben auch nur 3 von 4 drin stehen...


Hy ja ist mir auch so gegangen das Dokument ist im gleichen Raum wie Gold 6 in der Lösung


----------



## Alexander0673 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Hallo Leute auch in der Nebenquest Paranormale-Basis wurde das Buch nicht Erwähnt Ihr findet es gleich zu beginn des Levels rechts in der Wand Schleiersicht verwenden


----------



## derDriver (6. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

gibt es verschiedene Enden?

nach dem durchspielen hab ich mir die Videos angesehen, da gabs eines am ende wo der General aus dem zerstörtem Zeppelin rauskam 

hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## AndySherry (6. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Du hast den Abspann nicht bis zum Ende geschaut...


----------



## batak (7. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Hallo, ich habe Problem bei Ausgrabungstätte. Wenn ich das Zeitdehnungskristall von dem Podest entferne, da bleibe ich stehen. Kann nirgiendwohin laufen, springen usw. Bitte hilfe!!!


----------



## schakal (10. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Ich habe ein  Problem mit dem Endgegner 
kann mir jemmand sagen wie ich dem die Kristalle rein rammen kann nur daran hackt es bei mir 
wäre nicht schlecht wenn mir da jemmand helfen kann.

Vielen dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Postal-Dude (11. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&amp;Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



> ...Nachdem Sie den Kristall eingesammelt haben, folgen ein paar
> Aufgaben, die Sie mithilfe der Zeitdehnung lösen. ...



haha.... Könntet ihr bitte auch beschreiben, wie man die Zeitdehnungsaufgabe nach der Brücke löst?? Ich stehe da vor einem Tor, das sich kurz öffnet, ich aktiviere die Zeitdehnung, aber das Tor ist viel zu kurz offen...   

edit sagt: hat sich erledigt, habs geschafft


----------



## KawaDaniel (14. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&amp;Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

hallo. kann mir jemand verraten wie ich von diesem Spiel Screenshots machen kann???


----------



## shaksel (19. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&amp;Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

hallo,
Wie kann ich nachdem ich krankenhaus-level vollständig beendet habe, abspeichern?
MfG


----------



## shinobi1986 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&amp;Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

hi coole Komplettlösung möchte dem aber noch was einbringen, undzwar in der Paranormal basis ist gleich zu begein ein buch in der Wand. vieleicht finde ich ja noch was ^^. sonnst gans gut. danke für die mühe.


----------



## Risp2 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&amp;Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Flugfeld OST: Ich bin einfach zu blöde. Ich finde den Schalter nicht


----------



## ser007 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&amp;Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

In Krankenhaus hab ich Monster erledich! Aber ich komme nicht dürch diese Tür. Kann mir emand  fieleicht Tip geben? Grüss Ser.


----------



## Neorave (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&amp;Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Habe im schloss das zweite buch gefunden ist ein kleiner raum mit eim loch in der decke rechts bevon mann über den turm aufs dach gelangt darin ist das 2 buch


----------



## belphegore (16. November 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&amp;Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Danke für die Komplettlösung. Allerdings sollte man im Getummel des Gefechts nicht Strohballen mit einem Haufen Steinen verwechseln (Schloß). Sonst sucht man sich schon mal dumm und dämlich nach Steinen....


----------



## moll88 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&amp;Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

bin jetzt im Schloss und kann nicht mehr auf meine Waffen zugreifen...nur noch ein kleines weisses Kreuz.Was jetzt ???????????


----------



## fliesenleger1973 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&amp;Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Ausgrabungsstätte:
Wer kann mir helfen? Wie komme ich bei den Türen, welche grüne Blitze verschiessen vorbei? Bei der ersten kann man nach links springen, aber bei der zweiten? Ich weis nicht wie es da weitergeht. HIFFEEEE


----------



## brennergott (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*



ser007 schrieb:


> In Krankenhaus hab ich Monster erledich! Aber ich komme nicht dürch diese Tür. Kann mir emand fieleicht Tip geben? Grüss Ser.


 bin am falltor wie benutze ich die schwerkraft der leichenfaust.??????bekomme das tor nicht hoch.Kann mir da jemand helfen,       = gruss brennergott


----------



## angel2929 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein: Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

[size=xx-small]hallo in der komplettlösung wird weder die innenstadt noch die stadtmitte erwähnt uns fehlt in der stadtmitte noch ein buch und einiges an gold und in der innenstadt fehlt uns einmal daten und 6 mal gold [/size]


----------



## speedway84 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

@brennergott:
Vor dem Tor ist ein Zeichen auf dem Boden. auf das musst du dich stellen bis das Tor ganz aufgegangen ist. Dann machst du deine Zeitlupe rein (Steuerkreuz Rechts) und rennst durch das Tor, fertig


----------



## speedway84 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

@fliesenleger1973:
Du musst deine Zeitlupe rein machen (Steuerkreuz Rsechts). Dann einfach den Gang rein laufen und abwechselnd links und rechts laufen und den Nadeln ausweichen!
Viel Spaß!


----------



## speedway84 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Betrifft die Nebenquest im Lagerhaus!
Wenn ihr in dem Raum seit wo ihr Gold 6/7 findet,dreht euch rechts um und ihr werdet das Dokument 4/4 im braunen Schrank finden!


----------



## speedway84 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Nebenquest Officiershaus:

Im Geheimen Raum am Ende der Quest ist hinter dem Bild rechts der Tresor mit der CD die Ihr braucht.


----------



## speedway84 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Nebenquest Paranormal-Basis:
Das Buch der Macht ist unmittelbar nach Start rechts! (Schleier einschalten!)


----------



## speedway84 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Wolfenstein-Komplettlösung, plus Tipps&Tricks: So überleben Sie den Nazi-Shooter*

Schloss:
Beim Goldschatz 4/16 handelt es sich nicht um Steine sondern um einen Haufen Heuballen.


----------



## Monalye (10. Juni 2014)

Nach längerer Zeit muss ich wieder mal eine Komplettlösung suchen (finde die Bombe nicht, die ich anbringen muss um den Kommandanten zu töten), voller Freude seh ich die von PCG gleich ganz oben bei Google, umso größer war dann aber der Schreck als ich die Seite geöffnet hatte. Ich weiß, ihr musstet wohl das Layout ändern...  eure Komplettlösungen waren früher so übersichtlich und toll, aber jetzt? Alleine der komische Kasten mit dem Inhaltsverzeichnis, die oberste und unterste Zeile kann ich nicht mal lesen (siehe Bild). Das Ganze sieht so aus, als wäre es von einem Kleinkind aus einer Zeitung ausgeschnitten und mit Uhu da reingeklatscht worden. Bei der Vorstellung da jetzt mein aktuelles Problem suchen zu müssen vergeht mir total die Laune. Der Impuls, sich eine andere Seite für Guides zu suchen, ist grade echt groß 
Wieso konnte man das Inhaltsverzeichnis nicht wenigstens so lassen wie immer? Was war so falsch an der blauen Schrift, die man einfach anklicken musste? War dieser Kasten, wo die Hälfte gar nicht lesbar ist, wirklich MUSS??

Momentan ist wohl die Schmerzgrenze, dadurch ich ein Fan von PCG bin, etwas höher... aber wielange kann ich auch nicht sagen..... die Guides waren doch vollkommen in Ordnung *plärr* Andererseits erspart man sich momentan "Outlast" zu spielen, die Schrecksekunde, wenn man eine neue Seite öffnet, bietet genug Nervenkitzel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: wenn man sich dieses Bild ansieht, sieht man doppelt soviel Werbung als Informationen... ein Beispiel dafür, das man etwas tatsächlich verschlimmbessern kann


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Juni 2014)

Du weißst schon, dass du hier in der Lösung des Wolfenstein von 2009 bist? 

Davon abgesehen, wären diese Hinweise im Feedback-Thread zum neuen Design ganz gut aufgehoben, da werden sie vermutlich auch von unseren Entwicklern gelesen.
In dem Index-Kasten kann man übrigens mit dem Mausrad scrollen, um sich die restlichen Punkte anzusehen.
Ich gebe zu das Design des Index ist nicht optimal.


----------



## Monalye (10. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du weißst schon, dass du hier in der Lösung des Wolfenstein von 2009 bist?
> 
> Davon abgesehen, wären diese Hinweise im Feedback-Thread zum neuen Design ganz gut aufgehoben, da werden sie vermutlich auch von unseren Entwicklern gelesen.
> In dem Index-Kasten kann man übrigens mit dem Mausrad scrollen, um sich die restlichen Punkte anzusehen.
> Ich gebe zu das Design des Index ist nicht optimal.



Oha, einen falschen Guide auch noch erwischt , ich hatte ihn mir dann nicht mehr näher angesehen, muss ich gestehen. Mit dem Mausrad scrollen konnte ich da übrigens nicht, es wurden zwar mit mausover die Balken rechts und unten angezeigt, aber dennoch ging nix scrollen. Aber wenn es schon alt ist, ist es eh egal... eigenartig, hab es mit Google gesucht, eingegeben hatte ich "Wolfenstein Komplettlösung", da war es direkt an erster Stelle. Sicher, den komplette Namen des Spiels hatte ich nicht geschrieben, aber gleich darunter mal war ein Guide von Spieletipps.de, der war von diesem Spiel und der konnte mir gleich weiterhelfen. 
Das nächste mal schreibe ich sowas ins Forendesign... und kontrollier vorher besser nochmal, ob ich nichts altes ausgegraben hatte


----------

